# Cambodia's first ever GSD Kennel?



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Please bare with me. This is a bit long ;

I might be getting a little far ahead of myself but I am starting my research early to see if Cambodia's first ever GSD kennel is feasible or whether it is pie in the sky. This country is relatively safe for the most part but there are many many people here who believe it or not are very wealthy ( we call them Bong Thoms ......or Big Boys) and they generally own a lot of villas and a lot of land ( flipping it for profit over the last 6 years being the source of their wealth ), rubber plantations, Durian orchards etc all of which need....yes.... protection from thieves. Right now that "protection" comes in two forms; Either a completely useless $80/month 20 year old with a uniform and a baton who,assuming he is awake, will crap his dacks and surrender faster than a french soldier or a gun toting thug who will open up with is AK47 killing the intruder and whoever else happens to be in the line of fire. So there is that market. Then add in the military here which is everywhere. I was out at the airport the other day and a couple of Flying Tigers ( the elite guys ) went past with M16s and dogs with muzzles on. One was a clapped out wooly old GSD who must have been well over 10 years old and the other looked like a farm dog ! I seriously doubt either was trained for much. Now I know nothing about military dogs but I am guessing they need to be bred from certain temperament so maybe supplying the military is not feasible BUT I am good freinds with the Defence Minister's son so maybe I could look at that separately. ( anybody want to partner up ? Move to Cambodia ? Train me ? Train dogs ? ) .

Then .... Khmer people / families also generally love dogs- especially large breed dogs because the whole ego thing here is king - and I have already been asked by ( and been given the business cards of ) about 10 influential people who all want to either " buy your dog if u want to sell her / name your price " or " I want the first pup / name your price !". No way no how Karma is mine  . There is one guy I know here, an American guy, who breeds Dobermans and imports the odd dog for security work . I was pretty horrified to hear he was docking tails and "clipping" ( right word ? ) the ears of his doberman pups as I hate that practice and I let him know it but we are still friends and he would be a resource for me.

At the end of the day I think there is a good market for well bred GSDs here and if you can then get them trained up ( even the basics ) prior to selling well I think a kennel could be a winner.I am 42 years old and still have good years of commercial employment ahead of me but I want to get something happening for later years that will keep me active and busy and maybe pay some bills though that is not a motivator. I am new to the GSD breed having just got my first dog but I know I am never going to own any other breed now. I know you have heard it all before but I am interested in the realities,costs and logistics of setting up a kennel. We have a superb 1400m2 piece of land down on the coast that we are busy setting up for a house /pool and we will wall it with a 2m high rock wall. It is on the hills with 0 traffic and would be a safe haven for an operation. I do not want to get flamed by people telling me to leave it to the professionals or I am crazy etc. Everyone who breeds started somewhere !

My initial questions are this with regards to importing foundation dogs are twofold ( anyone can correct me on terminology !! ) ;

1.As a beginning....how many does one start with and what would I realsitcially expect to pay ? 1f and 1m or 2f and 1m ? etc And also, when I buy, will the breeder handle all their end such as putting them on a plane etc. 

2.Climate is very HOT ( and then very wet for several months) here and we have a lot of ticks so definitely only short haired GSDs and I am also very "enamored" with the Malinois. They are a superb looking dog but as they are unknown here, might be a tougher sell. The GSD would sell itself as Khmer already know the breed . So for "hearty" short haired dogs that are perhaps coming out of a hot climate already , where would I start to look ? I would be open to countries the dogs come from but would like to contain initial expenses and have an easy / smooth / hassle free export process. At this end in Cambodia it is very easy. No quarantine etc etc.

The biggest hurdles I can see if I am objective are ;

I have no experience whatsoever with breeding. 
Only one decent in-country experienced breeder / resource for help that I know of.


I will trawl back through these threads to see what I can glean but this is just a start.

Thanks.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I think this belongs in the BECOMING A BREEDER section *doink*


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

So, what would be your breeding goal?


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Well. That is a _very_ good question.

I suppose, simply put, I would like to introduce / make available this fantastic breed to those in Cambodia that want a GSD ! To be honest I know of a few males I could throw over my bitch and do the whole BYB thing and brand them as this or that . Khmer people would even give two hoots about papers or associations etc. They would just see the dogs and line up. However ,without sounding like a dreamer, I would like to create something of quality in a country that fakes everything.Whilst I love her dearly, I have no idea what my dog's background is, nor her hips situation or genetic health etc etc.. Hence IF I was to get serious about this I would be more than happy to outlay the money for some super duper dogs WITH PAPERS etc. I would then base my business on quality and hopefully over time build something admirable. Maybe not best in show or world class but at least the best **** dog you will get in Cambodia.

I certainly cannot say I want to improve,refine,add to the breed because I am not at that end of the equation !

I hope that answers your question !


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

If you plan on having a breeding stock of dogs, I would think making sure they are well-cared for is key. How is the vet situation where you are? I know nothing about Cambodia, but from what you describe, it sounds like the climate may create its own problems for your dogs.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> *I certainly cannot say I want to improve,refine,add to the breed because I am not at that end of the equation* !
> 
> I hope that answers your question !


But why do ethical/reputable breeders breed? To improve the breed. They love the breed and want to help the breed. 

If that's all you wanted to do, you could just refer those people to ethical breeders, maybe outside the country, and they'd get a GSD. Also, there's GSD rescues.

What do you mean by you're not at the end of the equation?


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Kid,

I post this question on a site called Dog Tracker Online. It is a Philippine site and might be able to answer your questions and find some dogs. Good luck.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

@ GSD Fan ;

No such thing as a dog rescue here in Cambodia. 

If I referred them then I would not be achieving my aim .

I do not have any experience yet hence I am not versed in improving bloodlines etc.

@ GoodKarma ; We have _excellent_ French Vets available here in PP but 2.5 hours down the coast where I would base the kennel it is another story. General health and maintenance would be fine but an emergency would present and issue. I would need to make sure I have contingency plans in place.This might change by the time I get serious but I am always going to face challenges simply due to country of residence. Out of interest why do you think climate might be an issue ? I see GSDs on this forum living in Arizona and Texas ( hot ?? ) and then also snow ( cold ! ). I have to say here in April it is so hot and humid it is disgusting !

@ Fast ; Thanks !!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Hot, wet and ticks. Not a deal-breaker though. Just that you'd have issues to deal with that you would not have if you lived in a cooler climate.

So as long as you have a vet you can see if the dogs get ticks or hot spots, or if you can treat the dogs yourself, seems like you should be okay.

Are fungal infections an issue in a climate like that?


----------

